# Help Needed: BYC Instruction Video Suggestions



## Nifty (May 9, 2017)

Ok peeps, I need your help in putting together a video tour / tutorial for the new BYC. Here are some of the things I definitely want to cover:

Joining the site

Accessing and editing a profile
Basic browsing, sorting / filtering threads / search

Creating a thread
Replying to a thread
Liking a post

Quoting
Linking to a specific thread

Uploading pictures
Watching / Subscribing to threads

Creating galleries / albums

Sending a conversation / private message
Creating & rating articles
Creating & rating reviews
Trophies

What else are important areas to cover?


----------



## Kiki (May 9, 2017)

Turning off email notifications.


----------



## casportpony (May 9, 2017)

Privacy settings and what they do.


----------



## CTKen (May 10, 2017)

Nifty said:


> Joining the site


 With regard to this, could it include the importance of including general location under one's avatar? So many times members ask questions that its difficult to advise on, since we don't know their approximate location. 

Alternatively, it would be even easier if it was a compulsory field when joining.


----------



## Finnie (May 10, 2017)

CTKen said:


> With regard to this, could it include the importance of including general location under one's avatar? So many times members ask questions that its difficult to advise on, since we don't know their approximate location.
> 
> Alternatively, it would be even easier if it was a compulsory field when joining.


Nice idea!

On mobile, it never shows location any way. I've just gotten used to clicking on a member's name if I need to know where they are located. A lot don't put their location.  (Which by the way, I clicked on yours, CTKen, and it seems you haven't put your location in your own profile.) Compulsory location field would help a lot with that. Anyone who objects can always write something like "in the coop", if they wanted.


----------



## CTKen (May 10, 2017)

Finnie said:


> Nice idea!
> 
> On mobile, it never shows location any way. I've just gotten used to clicking on a member's name if I need to know where they are located. A lot don't put their location.  (Which by the way, I clicked on yours, CTKen, and it seems you haven't put your location in your own profile.) Compulsory location field would help a lot with that. Anyone who objects can always write something like "in the coop", if they wanted.


Not here, sure - there's no need


----------



## aart (May 10, 2017)

CTKen said:


> With regard to this, could it include the importance of including general location under one's avatar? So many times members ask questions that its difficult to advise on, since we don't know their approximate location.
> Alternatively, it would be even easier if it was a compulsory field when joining.


Said the one who's location is not under their avatar


----------



## CTKen (May 10, 2017)

aart said:


> Said the one who's location is not under their avatar


See post immediately above yours, aart


----------



## aart (May 10, 2017)

CTKen said:


> See post immediately above yours, aart


Yah....don't get it...I must be slow?


----------



## Finnie (May 10, 2017)

aart said:


> Yah....don't get it...I must be slow?


I think he means byh is temporary for him so it doesn't matter.


----------



## aart (May 10, 2017)

Finnie said:


> I think he means byh is temporary for him so it doesn't matter.


Ohhhhh...well, OK, but still......
Tho not if not asking for advice or sharing 'this is how I do it' advice....I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Kiki (May 11, 2017)

Kiki said:


> Turning off email notifications.


i "unwatched" a thread...then rewatched it...
that triggered the emails to stop.


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 12, 2017)

Emojis!


----------



## CTKen (May 12, 2017)

Finnie said:


> I think he means byh is temporary for him so it doesn't matter.


Spot on!


----------



## Phage (May 15, 2017)

How about a basic how to incubate eggs video for total nubies, including which orientation to set an egg, temperature humidity, turning etc etc. Some of the newer incubators come with instructions like set humidity to 65% for the whole incubation period (this may be a translation issue)

And may be a master video on candeling, including explaination of what is happening at each stage. 

Maybe one on when not to (or to) assist with hatching and the pros and cons. 

Commons hatching problems and what causes them. Include solutions eg Hobbes.

Then simple procedures like treating bumble foot, removing Spurs, treating sour crop, using a "no crow" collar, treating an overbred hen, feather pecking, vent prolapse, 

Also basic coop requirements and nutrition, worming and other parasite control. 


I could go on and realize that each take a lot of work. 
Also each needs to be vetted to be sure that the absolute best practices are passed on.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 16, 2017)

@Phage i think thats a great idea! but i think Nifty is looking for ideas for tutorial videos on how to do things on the new site/software


----------

